# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD

## SeaDragon

kV2dDs2.jpg
Sometimes the problem arises
Restart TurboHUD.exe after can be resolved

----------


## itsmylife

No problem with this here. Maybe it's because of your great firewall?

----------


## SeaDragon

Maybe it's a delay
Because it's not always like this

----------


## Wraithguk

I cant use it all of a sudden. It says to dl the latest version but I have done that 3x with clean installs every time. So Im just waiting and keeping my fingers crossed

----------


## KillerJohn

> I cant use it all of a sudden. It says to dl the latest version but I have done that 3x with clean installs every time. So Im just waiting and keeping my fingers crossed


it has to work...

----------


## Wraithguk

OK. I'll try it again. See what happens. I'll restart my computer first. Thanks

----------


## Wraithguk

> it has to work...


I dont know ...Capture.JPG

----------


## Wraithguk

Capture.JPG

that is what I keep seeing. I dont know. It was working then this

----------


## PsychoPyro202

> Capture.JPG
> 
> that is what I keep seeing. I dont know. It was working then this


There have been a couple of releases to day to fix bugs, please download the most recent version as the red text suggests.

----------


## Wraithguk

> There have been a couple of releases to day to fix bugs, please download the most recent version as the red text suggests.


No kidding. And as I have already stated I have downloaded the latest version 3 times. 

I am still seeing what I showed. 

But thank you for the check on my stupidity level

----------


## d3pleb

It really sounds like something is left over from one of the previous versions. I haven't seen any other posts with this issue, so it appears to be specific to your computer. I know you mentioned previously that you did several clean installs, but just to be sure I would delete all current TH files on your computer including the previously downloaded release .zip files, download the current version that KJ uploaded 6 hours ago, extract files to a new directory than used before, and try again. Also check to make sure the date is correct on your computer. Definitely seen that mess up a variety of things up in the past. I apologize if these are things you have already tried, just trying to help cause I know how shitty it is to not have TH.

----------


## Wraithguk

Ok Ill try another clean install and make sure I delete all the old zips as well. Cant hurt. Im crossing my fingers...thanks

----------


## Vern1701

Have you deleted everything in the folder before installing the latest version? Important to do that first.

----------


## SeaDragon

> Ok Ill try another clean install and make sure I delete all the old zips as well. Cant hurt. Im crossing my fingers...thanks


The latest version is: 17.3.27.10
You can move the mouse to the lower left corner of the TurboHUD tab to see if you are using the correct version

----------


## KillerJohn

answer to the OP: on start HUD tries to download the latest version number from pastebin. If it is not possible (for example in China) then the message will be displayed. But after HUD started, it will immediately try to connect to TurboHUD Dashboard, and download the latest version number from there. If that succeeds, and you have the latest version, then the message disappears.

----------


## SeaDragon

> answer to the OP: on start HUD tries to download the latest version number from pastebin. If it is not possible (for example in China) then the message will be displayed. But after HUD started, it will immediately try to connect to TurboHUD Dashboard, and download the latest version number from there. If that succeeds, and you have the latest version, then the message disappears.


I have to get people to use HOSTS
Http://180.76.168.155/raw.php
Http://115.159.190.90/raw.php
Get version number, but some people can't seem to HOSTS, I don't know why

----------


## Wraithguk

ok that did it. I had quit a few zip files from Thud still  :Big Grin:  but I deleted them all and did a clean install and its working again. Thank you KJ and everyone else.

----------


## cherouvim13

I have a similar issue which happened few minutes ago.

The message is with just yellow letters saying "No connection with Dashboard!" and that is all. I have made a clean, with latest version, install twice

----------


## Leeny

Same here, install the lastest version tonight ( 13.3.28.0 ) and I have the same message in the bottom left corner : "No connection with Dashboard!"

THUD works fine but it's the first time I see that  :Smile:

----------


## prrovoss

but th still works right?^^ if it has no connection to the dashboard then maybe the dashboard server crashed or restarted. thats no issue that impacts thud directly.

----------


## KillerJohn

I got a serious DDOS attack against my server tonight (not through HUD's VPN connection, but from the WAN connection) so it had a 2.5 hour long downtime...

----------


## prrovoss

i dont get those people^^ as if they are achieving anything with stuff like that.

----------


## cherouvim13

Again the message with "no connection to dashboard" today

----------


## TurboWizzz

Hi all, I get the same error message today: "No connection with dashboard. Unable to retrieve latest version for TurboHUD".

Received the same error message yesterday morning. All working fine yesterday evening. Error again this morning. Obviously can't get connected to the dashboard server. When the error message is on, I can't use TH overlay functionality in the game.

Logfile ntp_query.txt says:

2017.04.06 14:58:45.771	failed, error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat
bei System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
bei Infinity.WinAPI.NtpSource.‬‎*⁮**⁭‏‬‏‫*‪⁯‬⁫‎⁭‪⁬⁯‫​​‫‪*‫‫*⁪*‏‪‏⁭‏⁬⁪*(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean , Int32 )
bei Infinity.WinAPI.NtpSource.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage, Int32 Timeout)
2017.04.06 16:24:50.023	success, lag=59ms, diff=-125ms
2017.04.07 09:05:17.833	failed, error: System.Net.Sockets.SocketException (0x80004005): Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat
bei System.Net.Sockets.Socket.Receive(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size, SocketFlags socketFlags)
bei Infinity.WinAPI.NtpSource.‬‎*⁮**⁭‏‬‏‫*‪⁯‬⁫‎⁭‪⁬⁯‫​​‫‪*‫‫*⁪*‏‪‏⁭‏⁬⁪*(IPEndPoint , String , Boolean , Int32 )
bei Infinity.WinAPI.NtpSource.GetNetworkTime(String ntpServer, Boolean UTC, String& ErrorMessage, Int32 Timeout)

Any ideas to overcome this issue? 
Thx for your support!

----------


## TurboWizzz

> but th still works right?^^ if it has no connection to the dashboard then maybe the dashboard server crashed or restarted. thats no issue that impacts thud directly.


TH is not working in my case. It's loaded into memory, but TH functionality is not available. F4 is only toggling between error message on/off. No chars displayed, not overlay in the game.

----------


## TurboWizzz

I think/hope it's solved. Had to adjust the firewall setting of my Anti Virus software... Thx.

----------


## Lagertha

With me comes the same message. Already 3 x re-installed, everything deleted, new folders created .... unfortunately it still does not work.

Yesterday it ran without problems  :Frown:

----------


## D3doer

Hello, is another DDos attacking at the moment?:confused::confused:

----------


## SeaDragon

Maybe it's just the dashboard crashed again

----------


## D3doer

> Maybe it's just the dashboard crashed again


Thank you SeaD. Noted dashboard would require a break from time to time  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## icewaere

same here want open useable "Unable to receive....." 

my entrerprise firewall checked no blocks.

has anyone a workarround?

regards ice

Update:
ok with add "104.20.208.21 pastebin.com" to hosts it works again

----------

